# Autocruise starblazer manual / instruction book



## 111349 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi I have just purchased a 2007 Autocruise starblazer but it has no manual with it. Does anyone know where I can obtain one from please?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Autocruise????, or a dealer....presumably you bought it privately?

http://www.autocruise.co.uk/pages/aftercare.php


----------



## 111349 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks Ted we have purchased a demonstrater which has been shown at motorshows and during one of them presumably the instruction book was nicked.


----------



## 111820 (Apr 30, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Autocruise at Mexborough on 01709571411 :roll:


----------

